# Crystallization



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a question that hopefully someone can answer. I have bottled all of my honey in 8 oz jars. Each jar has fully crystallized this year and I would like to liquify many of there jars but not ruin the honey with heat. Is there a way to accomplish this with so many jars (hundreds) and once liquified how long will it stay in that state? I don't mind doing a limit number of jars at a time, but it would be a real mess to empty each jar and I can't do that.
Thanks
Allen.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I built a hot box.... simple wooden box isulation optional, and a 25.00 space heater. Mine is 4X4X4 and can do drums. put the heater on the bottom and get the bottles up towards the top. I shot for about 120 air temp. 

Hot tubs work great also, at 105, but are hard on labels... I use it for buckets.

Lots of guys useing old refregerators and light bulbs.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Try making one of these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEvRAqP2eXY


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

we use our queen incubator and place about 8 bottles at a time, leave them overnight and by morning they are de-crystalized. You can get one for about $40.00 at tractor supply or check craigslist.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I made one on the lines of the you tube but mine has a front door with weather stripping. And two latches. Controll from Honey Run. 
David


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I put a 60 watt light bulb in an upright freezer. Runs about 110 f - 99 with a 40 watt bulb. Works like a charm.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Take a look at these

http://www.countryrubes.com/images/Honey_Crystallization.pdf
http://www.beekeepingadvice.co.uk/How_to_convert_a_fridge_into_a_warming_cabinet.pdf


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

I use a styrofoam incubator--probably the same one matt is referring to. Set the thermostat for 110 degrees and let it go for a day or so. The honey comes out perfect.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/little-giantreg;-still-air-incubator


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

A crock pot or slow cooker on low overnight also works like a charm, if you only need to do a few at a time. I'm liquifying some today this way. I've got a kitchen thermometer handy to check the heat level, but once you've got it set it should stay stable. I have a slow cooker, so need to do this with the lid off out of necessity, but it's probably best to remove a crock pot lid as well.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I would have recommended against a crock pot.. Even on low they will boil water which will ruin honey. The problem with honey is it takes TIME for the heat to penetrate. while a crock pot may work, I would be very concerned about darkening and ruining the honey. 
I food dehydrator does work well though, although I don't think in nearly as efficient as a hot box that fan funning constantly just makes me think of the meter spinning!


----------



## guateshooter (Jun 17, 2014)

How many time do you left the honey in this hot freezer?


----------

